# Zassenhaus Coffee Mills & Grinders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are pleased to announce our association with Zassenhaus coffee mills/ grinders.

We have selected few of the very best hand grinders from a vast Zassenhaus range to bring our customers what we believe one of the BEST hand grinders around!

Zassenhaus are well known for their craftsmanship and quality of materials they use for all their products.

Full range: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/Zassenhaus%20Coffee%20Mills


----------

